# problem mit mod_rewrite bei 1und1



## travelmate4062 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo 1+1

Ich verzweifle an mod_rewrite, habe es hier versucht:
http://hilfe-center.1und1.de/hosting/technik/htaccess/4.html

In meinem Shop sollen artikelseiten und warengruppenseiten umgestylt werden, beispiel:
Links meiner Artikel :
http://www.meine_domain.de/artikeld... 2 Stück&sid=0feed0e3955f7a6d691aec4a543f9164
sollen aussehen: http://www.meine_domain.de/artikeldet.php?proid=2903

Links meiner Artikelgruppen sollen aussehen:
http://www.meine_domain.de/artikelu...bauteile&sid=0feed0e3955f7a6d691aec4a543f9164
http://www.meine_domain.de/artikelueber.php?wgruppeid=3707.html


Lt. 1und1 habe ich angepasst:
Options -MultiViews
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} artikeldet.php?proid=/(.*)\.html$
RewriteRule artikeldet.php?proid=/(.*)\.html$ /artikeldet.php?proid=.php?id=$1

Das geht nicht.

Die habe auch auch versucht, vergeblich:
RewriteRule ^artikeldet__(.*).html$ artikeldet.php?artnr=$1 [NC]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]+)-artikeldet.html$ /artikeldet.php?proid=$1
RewriteRule ^([0-9]+)-artikelueber.html$ /artikelueber.php?wgruppeid=$1
RewriteRule ^artikeldet__(.*).html/$ artikeldet.php?artnr=$1 [NC] 
RewriteRule ^artikeldet__(.*).html/$ artikeldet.php?proid=$1 [NC] 
RewriteRule ^artikelueber__(.*).html/$ artikelueber.php?wgruppeid=$1 [NC] 
RewriteRule ^artikeldet__(.*).html$ artikeldet.php?artnr=$1 [NC] 
RewriteRule ^artikeldet__(.*).html$ artikeldet.php?proid=$1 [NC] 
RewriteRule ^artikelueber__(.*).html$ artikelueber.php?wgruppeid=$1

WOOOOOO ist mein Fehler ?
Danke für die Hilfe
claudia


----------



## MonGol1992 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallöschen!

Also erstmal würde ich sagen: Falsches Forum. Aber egal^^

Zu erstem


> Options -MultiViews
> RewriteEngine on
> RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} artikeldet.php?proid=/(.*)\.html$
> RewriteRule artikeldet.php?proid=/(.*)\.html$ /artikeldet.php?proid=.php?id=$1


würde ich sagen, dass das nicht klappen kann, da du mehrere Parameter per GET übergibst (RewriteCond) (Mit RewriteCond's kenne ich mich aber leider nicht so gut aus, von daher will ich mich da nicht festlegen) Außerdem ist die Datei artikeldet.php sowieso schon vorhanden, also denke ich nicht, dass mod_rewrite da "eingreift". Mal abgesehen davon, dass du deine Wunsch-URL auch ohne mod_rewrite erhalten könntest, indem du einfach die restl. Parameter weglässt. (Auch wenn das iwi dumm wäre, da die Session-ID über die URL übergeben wird)

Zu zweitem... Ist dir mal aufgefallen, dass der artikel_det__(.*).html/$ auf ziemlich vielen orig. Seiten abbilden kann?! Der Code ist iwi etwas komisch 

MfG,
Marcel

PS: Versuch doch mal folgendes:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^artikeldetail\.html?artikel=([0-9]{1,})$  artikeldet.php?prodid=$1
RewriteRule ^artikelgruppe\.html?gruppe=([0-9]{1,}$ artikelueber.php?wgruppe=$1
```

Mehr Infos zu mod_rewrite findest du übrigens unter http://www.modrewrite.de (da gibbet glaub ich auch ein Forum, wo du solche Fragen stellen kannst )


----------

